# Let's ..."TOK"...



## Hick (Jun 8, 2012)

"TOK" or Talk of Kabul...


----------



## Hick (Jun 8, 2012)

.and a kool li'l bug on a Kalliman cheese....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 8, 2012)

:aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 8, 2012)

awesome Hick. Most beautiful girls you got there, bud.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jun 14, 2012)

How is that TOK hick? 

I've got a couple packs with some TOK crosses....pre98 bk and another crossed with dpd, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Hick (Jun 14, 2012)

my first tok isn't 'quite' ready yet 'ranger. I'm guessin' another 2 weeks err so..:confused2:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 14, 2012)

Little ghost spider what I callem. Pulled one out me ear like that once. crawled in while i be sleepin drove me nuts bout a week befur getin it out LOL Nice lookin plants pilgrem. Hope yual get yur needs fur pouch fillin.

BWD


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jun 15, 2012)

Well then I'll just stay tuned.


----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2012)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Well then I'll just stay tuned.


'bout a week update 4 u ranger


----------



## Hick (Jun 15, 2012)

chz


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 15, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 15, 2012)

yummm!!!


----------



## umbra (Jun 16, 2012)

I remember when Mark's castle started pimpin these. I have a few crosses with ToK. Nice show Hick.


----------



## Hick (Jun 16, 2012)

AAAAAAAAARRRG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 16, 2012)

bummer


----------



## Hick (Jun 17, 2012)

TOK..  have a few of the cuts OD in the ground AND gifted a few..   vigilance come September


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 17, 2012)

OH No the ugly yellow headed shem rears it's head


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 20, 2012)

Hopefully just a late flower nanner, right?  Should be sterile...ish


----------



## Hick (Jun 20, 2012)

sMACkaddict said:
			
		

> Hopefully just a late flower nanner, right?  Should be sterile...ish



it's..."sterile" now... it's hanging in the closet upsidedown..
to give the full story, this plant was subjected to OD environment through April and most of May. It started flowering in early May I would estimate. As the daylight hours lengthened, I decided to bring it back indoors and keep it flowering.
 Soooo... it has not been on a steady 12/12 diet for the entire flowering process. BUT... I've done the same with dozens of plants without issues.
   The siblings are revegging Od right now, so you can bet I'll be watching them come fall...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 20, 2012)

:48:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh balls!  Very pretty plant though, before the issue, ya know. 

Is that rocksters cheese?   I've grown his out almost a dozen times, and I have yet to smoke it. I've got a clone from a friend with a really nice pheno that's vegging right now. I will smoke it this time.


----------



## Hick (Jun 26, 2012)

kallimans cheese this time tkr.   and it's getting close too. I'll post a pic when the light comes on


----------



## Hick (Jun 26, 2012)

in route to the drying closet...


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 26, 2012)

She is a true beauty Hick!
I can almost smell her.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking good Hick. Enjoy!


----------



## Irish (Jul 12, 2012)

i just spotted this post hick. havent been here in awhile. on and off. if you look at post nine, you can spot the herm by seeing those dark brown pistils close to the bud.  that says it had been hermed for a few weeks prior to you actually seeing a nanner. the kali cheese looked great.


----------



## Hick (Jul 12, 2012)

well..... no seeds at least..:banana:.... smokes up ok', but nothing to "write home" about  
kali cheese is a bit different story. Very tasty, aromatic nd potent!.. :stoned:


----------



## Irish (Jul 12, 2012)

i have a chemd that always throws a single right on top cola, (like a man in a boat)lol, and as soon as i see it i know its done. (i guess its like a pop up turkey timer, or idiot light) haha, and the thing about it that disturbs me most is that it is the best smoke i have at this time in the indica group. :doh:


----------



## kaotik (Jul 12, 2012)

only OK?

heard so much bout this strain. bummed to hear the smoke wasn't as impressive as the story.


----------



## Hick (Jul 12, 2012)

kaotik said:
			
		

> only OK?
> 
> heard so much bout this strain. bummed to hear the smoke wasn't as impressive as the story.



harvested prolly.. a week-10 days .. early kao'.. It's good... maybe the 'talk of kabul'... but it ain't makin' the 'talk o hicktown'...  yet
have a few in the dirt for fall, we'll see..


----------



## umbra (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Hick

Too bad on ToK. I just saw SAVAGES and said to my sons ( tongue and cheek) time to pop the ToK. After seeing your post, I decided to pop my ubekistani hashplant and Heath's chiesel. Only another 3 months or so to go...lol:icon_smile:


----------

